#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ACE - Scada Pro: Αναβαθμίσεις

## ΣτέφανοςΒ

Για απορίες - συζητήσεις σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα

----------


## noutsaki

http://www.ace-hellas.gr/support/sup..._sup=7&lang=el
απλά να ενημερώσω για τις αναβαθμίσεις του pro και του for windows, από την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας για όσους είναι κάτοχοι με ενεργό συμβόλαιο συντήρησης, κατεβάζουν απευθείας την νέα έκδοση.
το είδε κανείς? στο pro αλλάξανε το inerface, το είδα στα πεταχτά, αλλά δεν είδα και σημαντικές αλλαγές..εκείνη την έρμη την προμέτρηση υλικών ακόμη να την βάλουν στο pro!!άκυρο, τζάμπα τους κακολόγησα.κάνανε διασύνδεση, όπου και μετατρέπεις μελέτη του pro σε for windows, και άρα τρέχεις την προμέτρηση κανονικά.(όπως και φυσικά τρέχεις γενικά μελέτη που εισήγαγες στο pro, στο for windows-ανάλυση,διαστασιολόγηση κτλ)

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

στην τελευταία το pro, έχει κανονικά δική του προμέτρηση σκυροδέματος, οπλισμού και μεταλλικών (χωρίς διασύνδεση με το for windows)

----------


## noutsaki

απ'οτι είδα, πρέπει να σώσεις την μελέτη σου σαν μελέτη του for windows και μετά να την ανοίξεις με το module του for windows.κατέυθείαν από το προ δεν μου δούλευε.εννοώ, ότι μου εμφανίζει το πινακάκι της προμέτρησης αλλά δεν κάνει πράξεις..αν θες κάποια στιγμή περιέγραψε λίγο την διαδικασία μην τυχόν και κάνω τίποτα λάθος..thanks!

edit: στο γραφείο η προμέτρηση γίνεται αυτόματα όπως τα λες, ενώ στην θέση που έχω στο σπίτι γίνεται με τον τρόπο που σου έγραψα.!!και έχω κάνει και στα δύο την αναβάθμιση!!ποιος ξέρει τί να φταίει??!!

----------


## noutsaki

http://www.ace-hellas.gr/support/sup..._sup=7&lang=el

νέα αναβάθμιση για το pro, σημερινή *10/11/2009*...

----------


## palex

θα παει κανεις στο σεμιναριο χρήσης των μεταλλικων και των ευρωκωδίκων, την πέμπτη?
Πολλα 180e! 
Nα τσονταρουμε όλοι και να στείλουμε αντιπρόσωπο με κρυφή κάμερα?? :-)

----------


## noutsaki

palex εγώ πολύ θα το ήθελα να πάω αλλά μένω επαρχία. που το είδες?στην ιστοσελίδα της ace hellas?όποιος πάει ας μην μας ξεχάσει!να φέρει κανένα δωράκι!!

----------


## palex

Mε πήραν τηλέφωνο είς διπλουν, αλλα μου φαίνεται μεγαλο το κόστος για κατι που μπορει να ειναι τελειως μουφα, ή να κυκλοφορήσει αργότερα σε cd.
Kαι εκνευρίζομαι που ακομα δεν εχουν βγαλει το manual αλλα το επι πληρωμη μαθημα το προώθησαν!

----------


## noutsaki

αφού σε κάτι τέτοια είναι γατόνια!!το cd  με το μάθημα μεταλλικών που δίναν στο συνέδριο μεταλλικών κατασκευών στα γιάννενα το είχες πάρει?πήγε κανείς τελικά στο μάθημα των μεταλλικών?

----------


## palex

noutsakι, εγω εχω μονο ενα cd διαφημιστικό με chill out μουσικη, που δείχνει την μόρφωση ενος τυπικου μεταλλικού πολλαπλων ανοιγματων μεσα από μια γεννήτρια.
Υπάρχει τιποτα αλλο, σε cd ή hardcopy?

----------


## noutsaki

όχι, δεν έχω κάτι άλλο. αυτό εννοούσα κι εγώ.chill out μουσική...καλό... :Χαρούμενος: πήγες τελικά παρουσίαση?

----------


## palex

Oχι γιατι σκεφτηκα οτι με τα ίδια λεφτα ενα διήμερο, πχ στα Καλαβρυτα, θα με οφελούσε πολύ περισσότερο! Στραβωσε και μια δουλεια που περιμενα  να ερθει στα μεταλλικά και εχω στραβώσει και εγω το τελευταίο διαστημα με την μικρή επιστροφή των διαφόρων επενδύσεων μου!
Sorry αν σας ξενερωνω αλλα περνάω αρνητική φάση  :Χαρούμενος: ! 
Πηγε κανεις αλλος;

----------


## mek

καλησπέρα παίδες...ρώτησα πρόσφατα και μου παν ότι μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα είναι έτοιμα τα video μαθήματα για μεταλλικά...ας ελπίσουμε...

----------


## noutsaki

καλημέρα φίλε και καλώς ήρθες, thanks για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## palex

Eιναι αραιογραμμένο όμως!
Και λειπει κυρίως η θεωρητική τεκμηρίωση για το τι κανει και πως.
Τελικά μες το σκ αυτό θα ασχοληθώ με μια πολυ απλή μεταλλική κατασκευή όποτε θα σας πω πρωτες εντυπώσεις! Να είστε οn line για τις πρωτές βοήθειες  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  γιατι αμα συγχιστω θα το περασω στο steel της 4Μ να τελείωνω!

----------

